# White Mtn Bike Shoes, Styling vs. Practical?



## Mojo Man (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm buying a new pair of shoes, how ridicules is it going with white?

My current pair is black, but the white is so sweet, I’m just not so sure how it would be trying to keep them looking clean. 

They may wear out sooner from the increased amount of hose washings?

Please make up my mind for me.

Sidi Spider; Black vs. White


Mojo


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

IMHO, nothing gets dirtier than MTB shoes. For this reason, I have always used black mtb shoes (Lake spd bike Sandals are actually my "go to" mtb footwear, conditions/ambient temp permitting). Black also goes with everything. IMHO, black also looks better - but that's subjective. 

My local trail has about 4 water crossings per loop, plenty of magnetic dust in the warm months and clingy mud in the winter. Even if I never dab, the shoes look like hell after a singe ride. Even after I wash them, they look soiled, albeit MUCH better. 

Can't imagine rockin white shoes. 
But the key for me would be how easily do they clean-up. If they remain beige/tan/brown with skid marks, then no way. If they get back to semi-white w/ a simple rinse/wipe down, then MAYBE.

Just recently bought some Giro Privateers in black (although the white do look very cool).


----------



## D93 (Oct 19, 2011)

Stumpjumpy said:


> IMHO, nothing gets dirtier than MTB shoes. For this reason, I have always used black mtb shoes (Lake spd bike Sandals are actually my "go to" mtb footwear, conditions/ambient temp permitting). Black also goes with everything. IMHO, black also looks better - but that's subjective.
> 
> My local trail has about 4 water crossings per loop, plenty of magnetic dust in the warm months and clingy mud in the winter. Even if I never dab, the shoes look like hell after a singe ride. Even after I wash them, they look soiled, albeit MUCH better.
> 
> ...


Have you thought of maybe doing a full fashion write up?


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

D93 said:


> Have you thought of maybe doing a full fashion write up?


No. I don't know what "a full fashion write up" is.

Are you searching for fashion content?


----------



## D93 (Oct 19, 2011)

Stumpjumpy said:


> No. I don't know what "a full fashion write up" is.
> 
> Are you searching for fashion content?


Not anymore, now that you've set me straight that black goes with everything.

What are your thoughts on wearing white mtb shoes after labor day?


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

D93 said:


> Not anymore, now that you've set me straight that black goes with everything.


Well I'm glad you got your fashion fix for the day and that I was able to "set you straight".:thumbsup:

I actually like white in a MTB context and wear a lot of it (feels like my body runs cooler in it), just not white shoes. I also rock white grips/seat. Like I said, if the white cleans-up quickly/easily, then "yes", if it stays dingy/brown, then "no". Ya see, white goes well w/ everything, too . . . but dingy white/brown not so much.

Stay thirsty my friend . . .


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

You know, the other day I saw a dude riding in white shoes, white jersey, and white gloves, and white helmet, and I thought it made him kind of look like a ******.


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

XJaredX said:


> You know, the other day I saw a dude riding in white shoes, white jersey, and white gloves, and white helmet, and I thought it made him kind of look like a ******.


Yes, the monochrome look is tough to pull off in any color other than black and even then is a bit too funeral director/lord vaderish.


----------



## NismoGriff (May 15, 2011)

Stumpjumpy said:


> Yes, the monochrome look is tough to pull off in any color other than black and even then is a bit too funeral director/lord vaderish.


Yea, but Lord Vader is a rodie....


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

LOL
Imagine seeing that going down the road, cape flying, etc. - hilarious.


----------



## zozek281 (Jul 13, 2011)

I got some white 5 ten's for my DH bike and they really don't get as dirty as you think they would. Just a bit dusty, but I am from cali so not a lot of mudd around here. just my 2cents


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Mojo Man said:


> I'm buying a new pair of shoes, how ridicules is it going with white?
> 
> My current pair is black, but the white is so sweet, I'm just not so sure how it would be trying to keep them looking clean.
> 
> ...


Keeping mtb shoes looking clean is impractical, no mater what the color.


----------



## merijn101 (Nov 17, 2007)

Fashion over function any day! 

But for real: MojoMan should you not change to MetroMan if you are concerned with this ;-) Or become Italian: they seem to keep their all white riding outfits crisp as a mofo. 

Get the shoes. Clean if needed or not bother and have the all new dirt-look.


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

It would be cool if one of the shoe companies did them in camouflage. An all camo riding outfit would look pretty cool in a wooded trail.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

I have 2 pairs of white mountain bike shoes, it's impossible to keep in a new bright white condition but it's just about the same as any other color to keep clean. Even an off white shoes still look white. Same goes with white grips I like them but it's not going to stay bleach white but I can accept that.


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

I have white leopard print jersey. I think it looks pretty pimpin, the girls love it as well. I'm not sure about white shoes though, I honestly think they look lame as hell. 

Leave the white shoes for the cholos and gangstas.


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

Stumpjumpy said:


> IMHO, nothing gets dirtier than MTB shoes.


Man, this is WHY I wear white MTB shoes. when they get that permanent ground in discoloration, I am all like "hell yes." I like my MTB stuff to look worn, it says you are pushing pedals, not just hanging fancy stuff in the garage.


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

zombinate said:


> I like my MTB stuff to look worn, it says you are pushing pedals, not just hanging fancy stuff in the garage.


Word?

You dont wash your MTB shoes/gloves/clothes? You just let them collect dirt/funk as such nastiness is but a symbol of your "Pig-Pen" badazzedness?

I like it.:thumbsup:


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

[ 
Leave the white shoes for the cholos and gangstas.[/QUOTE]

do you roll with cortezes or chucks?


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

53119 said:


> [
> Leave the white shoes for the cholos and gangstas.


do you roll with cortezes or chucks?[/QUOTE]

Nike's homie dawg G.


----------



## kerryp (Jan 17, 2012)

Dude, get the white shoes if thats what you want. There was once another guy who asked the same question and he will go down in history. Take his torch and run Mojo White Shoes Man


----------

